
Amateur J.C. Penney Traders Beg Judge to Save Them from Wipeout - bdr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-13/amateur-j-c-penney-traders-beg-judge-to-save-them-from-wipeout
======
60secz
Caveat emptor. Buy a dead cat on the bounce? Don't complain when it starts to
stink. If debts are greater than assets, there stock is worth $0.

